# Which way is better to feed springs?



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to start finally splitting my one massive springtail culture into a couple small ones, but is it better to feed them frequently with small portions, or infrequently with large portions?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I lightly dust most of the charcoal using the springtail food from Josh's Frogs. I check on the cultures about every 4-5 days and reload once the majority of the "food" is gone. Timing depends on the quantity of springtails in each culture, seems pretty random to me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've fed a springtail or two in the past. There is no doubt in my mind that feeding often, with smaller amounts, gives you better production than feeding large amounts less often.
That's only true if you are attentive enough to make sure they never run out of food, or at least don't run out for long. 
For that reason, I was on a weekly feeding schedule. Once a week, even though every other day proved much higher production rates. For me, it made more sense to just have 2 cultures instead of just 1. Or, in my case, 20 cultures instead of 10.


----------



## GandalfTheGrey (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I'll probably do smaller portions more frequently. Just a random thought... What's the metabolic rate of springtails? That's probably going to decide how often to feed... If anyone knows


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its going to depend on the species and temperature. There is a pretty decent body of literature if you want to work it out. 
See for example 

Testerink, G. J. "Metabolic adaptations to seasonal changes in humidity and temperature in litter-inhabiting Collembola." Oikos (1983): 234-240.

Petersen, Henning. "The respiratory metabolism of Collembola species from a Danish beech wood." Oikos (1981): 273-286.

One of the things that isn't mentioned is that if there is enough food left over from a feeding over time you run a greater risk of a mite invasion or having the cultures infested with fungus gnats, or phorid flies. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

yup...that's happened to me and I've always wonder how the heck those things got in there...guess I've wasted more than one culture from that....and the other issue of CO2 killing the cultures...why does that happen? You get a really nice culture...next thing they're all dead...!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> yup...that's happened to me and I've always wonder how the heck those things got in there...guess I've wasted more than one culture from that....and the other issue of CO2 killing the cultures...why does that happen? You get a really nice culture...next thing they're all dead...!


People forget that CO2 is heavier than air so it settles into the low spots if there isn't any ventilation to prevent this from happening. Additionally people forget that there are also microbes in with the springtails and these organisms also respire which is an additional source of CO2. 

With that said there are some big differences in CO2 tolerances of the springtails. Soil dwelling springtails not surprisingly have a very high tolerance to CO2 so the level has to get really high to asphyxiate these invertebrates. If your rearing Folsomia spp. and think they have been killed by CO2 levels, try fanning the culture and wait a day or two as there may still be some viable springtails in the culture. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ed...my husband already questions my sanity with all these beetles, worms, etc.--he'll be positive I've gone around the bend when he sees me using a fan for the springtails.....lol


----------

